# Nissan's potential for world domination



## Nissan_Shift (Oct 7, 2003)

Nissan has the potential to absolutely own ever class of car. They could easily be the #1 selling car company in the world, but they aren't. 

Nissan could easily produce direct competition for many cars that are already out there. If Nissan made a RWD SR20VE and put it in a Silvia that could be a potential S2000 killer. Instead of comparing the 350Z to the S2000. If the Skyline GTR was released in the US, then we all know what would happen. The G35 is a nice step, i am just waiting to hear them announce an AWD G35 coupe, the sedan is amazing now with AWD. The release of the Titan is showing how well Nissan can do with a brand new platform and market. It has some features that are crazy, and the idle on the 5.6L is a nice growl. Nissan generally has the highest Hp and Torque on their cars...they seem to have the formula right for what the public wants.

Nissan could pull a Chevy and release like 12 new cars in a short period. Maybe I just want Nissan to release another RWD coupe like the 240SX... I miss mine but wish they would release a new one. Imagine a world with Skylines and Silvias....

Just a short rant on how Nissan is holding back...at least in the US.

oh yeah....DOWN WITH EMISSIONS!!


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I don't know about owning the car sales in the world, only one company can probably do that, and thats GM since they have so many titles under there belt, and you don't always make money selling sports cars. Yes lots of us love them but there are families and people need people carries. As for an S2000 killer, I think a lot more goes into a car then just swapping in an engine and putting it against the competion. Who knows how much it would cost to produce anyways. I'm also pretty sure the G35 AWD has been released here, or that might have just been a road test in another country... could have swore it was released though. Nissan has a pretty big problem on there hands with the Titan and Armada, they may be great cars, but they sure aren't selling from what I hear, they didn't even come close to what they estimated. Its probably going to be hard to break the strong hold Ford and Chevy have over the market. As for the Skyline, sure its a great car, but the last ones were very pricey, I read that Nissan is going to bring the price down again and it should be here by 2007, or so they say but... they have some issues with time frames... remember the whole Nismo thing, hopefully the Skyline will be all and more then it was, suppose we just have to wait..


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Nissan should bring Skyline GT TO USA this is a start....


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

stop making 350z because it suck.
but looks very nice


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

Make parts chip this will bring more customers.
this is one of the first things Nissan corp. should do to become number 1.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Nissan is bringing the Skyline to the US, and the 350 is one of the best cars out there, and now with the new Nismo Model, or the stretch verison of the car, which is... well interesting, I think it will grow on people.








Sorry I couldn't find the picture of the back of it


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

g35 AWD is here, its called G35x, but it only comes in sedan form... no coupe...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

ha ha I thought so, I heard that car wasn't to bad either


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> Nissan is bringing the Skyline to the US...


The Skyline is already here. It's called the G35.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I suppose you can consider that a skyline, even though I thought the g35 shared the same engine as the 350Z, wasn't it the q45 or something that had the skyline engine, either way its not really a skyline, its not even a skyline rebadged.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> I suppose you can consider that a skyline, even though I thought the g35 shared the same engine as the 350Z, wasn't it the q45 or something that had the skyline engine, either way its not really a skyline, its not even a skyline rebadged.


but it is , the only things making it different from the JDM skyline is the infiniti accessories (ie badges etc.) Remember , unless you didnt know, they split the skyline and GT-R lines into 2 different cars , ... the current skyline/g35 and the hopefully soon to be released GT-R (this is the car most of us will consider a successor to the R34 skyline)

:thumbup:


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Wait a second, now the skyline uses the RB26DETT, so your saying they use that same engine? I'm not to sure, haven't read so much about infiniti but one thing I know they do scarfice for performance is comfort, now the question is which one would you want I guess? I'm still pretty young, not ready to get into an old mans car unless its a muscle car


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> Wait a second, now the skyline uses the RB26DETT, so your saying they use that same engine? ...


no more RB engines .. i think they were retired along with the SR 

the skyline in japan uses the VQ30DE and theVQ35DE and is badged as the "nissan skyline" sedan and "nissan skyline 350GT" respectively .. same thing as our infiniti G35 sedan and coupe

there is no new GT-R trim level at this time and will no longer be because it will become its own separate car so no more RB26DETT cuz it was only in the R34 GT-R

you should look up some of the rumors floating around about the new 2006?/07? GT-R ... it will be an Infiniti in USA and so far that the only solid fact?

EDIT:
heres a link to the official jap site with all the trims of the skyline:
http://www.nissan.co.jp/SKYLINE/V35/0404/GRADE/main1.html 
now i see there are even more version than i knew about 

:thumbup:


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Actually I just picked up an issue of Road and Track Speed, there new mag which I have to say is very cool for a young kid like myself, and ... -flipping through pages- alright... um nevermind doesn't say anything about it coming as a Nissan, but they do say 2007, or in three years, thats about it, using that VQ engine you just mentioned and multilink or double-wishboe suspension, struts a no no. I'll scan the picture of the car if someone wants.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> I'll scan the picture of the car if someone wants.


i wanna see ! :waving:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> i wanna see ! :waving:


me too !!


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

alright I should be able to get the picture in by tomorrow night, its kinda of a bad picture though... well kinda small, wish they would have got it from a different angle... now that i look at it... kinda looks draw, but its nice to know they are working on it ^_^ cool piccy too


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Here it is, but after looking around the internet, I didn't find this pic but








I found this pic which I here has been on the internet for a while, but you can at least read the little about it ^_^ yay yay! SKYLINE









hope you all enjoy ^_^


----------

